# chifney bit



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

Oh dear. :shock: That doesn't sound like much fun. Have you done any groundwork with him? Is he just like that leaving the field, or is it the whole time?

I've never used a chiffney, but I have friends or rather, people I know who have. They can be very harsh, and sadly disastrous in the wrong hands.
If you are absolutely sure that you have to use one, I would recommend getting an experienced friend or person to fit it for you.


----------



## mylucalove (Jan 2, 2008)

Try googling Marv Walker's Bonder method. It really helps with establishing respect without even touching the horse.


----------



## Jr_lover (Apr 14, 2007)

Like when you say bolting off you mean out of your hands after you have him caught?

And i looked up the Chifney bit on account i have never used one or even seen one. Its interesting but honestly i don't think you need it. If it comes down to it maybe but sometimes ground work or pasture work takes a lot more time than you think. 

Junior used to run from me and a couple other horses have done it to my friends. So we made them run around the pasture. We took out a whip and around they went and when they came near us we chased them off until about the 2nd or 3rd time and then you catch them up because eventually they learn that they will only run more if they run away from you. Well its just a thought but basically i can't help you much with the bit situation if you actually are planning on using it. Which i support you and all but just atleast think about what i said first k. Hope everything goes well.


----------



## ribena (Jan 9, 2008)

hi, thanks for advise,i havent really needed to do much groundwork with him since i bought him 6 months ago, although his manners are terrible especially when food is around he will just barge into you to get at it... he is however very different in the saddle. more or less bombproof....He is only like it when leaving the field but he is getting to the point where he thinks he can have a go at bolting whenever he feels like it, its not much fun as he is a very big, strong highland,,lol


----------



## ribena (Jan 9, 2008)

hi thanks, i really dont want to use it as i hear it can do more harm than good,,, he runs after i have caught him,, he will walk on normally for me then all of sudden he just goes with no warning or anything, and he isnt consistant with it so i cant put a reason to it like the electric fence or something scary ect,, to explain properly,, what it is, is that in order to get to his padock we have to walk through 2 other padocks, the first one being his old padock (thats when he started to do it, when he was moved) so as he comes to his padock gate as soon as its opened he bolts off up the field to his old padock gate and waits there for me to catch up then through the next padock and onto the yard he walks fine,, hes been in new padock about 2 weeks but it isnt as though he isnt used to this one as he was also in it all summer,,,, i thought he was just being eager to get into the yard at first but in the last 2 days he has started to bolt off before we even get to the first padock gate,, sometimes he knocks me to the floor when he starts to bolt and jumps over me,, i am getting very scared of him when in the padock but once on yard he behaves as normal,,,,,,thankyou for any suggestions, i have tried rope around mouth and training headcollar and taking a whip ect ect, he just doesnt care,,,


----------



## Tarvas Munkee (Jan 6, 2008)

Hey there-
Chifney bits are most commonly seen/used at baby sales, .i.e. the TB sales. Pretty much all the babies that go thru those sales are broke to chifney's. They're originally created as the "anti-rearing" bit, and mostly used for stallions/colts, but now they're used for stallions and babies in general. However, like you stated, they can do more harm than good when used in the wrong hands. They need to be properly handled, and by somebody that knows what they're doing. I put one of my 9 y/o TB sometimes when i'm grooming him, just to put his attention on something, they love to play w/ those bits (another reason they're great for babies at the sale, keeping their attention on the bit verses acting up). When used properly, they're a great training device to keep the handler in control, and they're not abusive when used correctly. They're not MEANT to be abusive or harm them in any fashion. They attatch to each ring on the bottom sides of the halter, and then the clip underneath gets clipped together w/ the center-bottom ring of the halter with the lead rope/shank. I hope this helps!


----------



## ribena (Jan 9, 2008)

hi there, thanks so much that is a great help, i'm hoping that i wont need to use one as we are changing his field 2moro to one right next to the yard so if he wants to run theres nowhere to go to apart from the carpark and hes usually fine walking into and past that,,,, thanks again


----------

